# Picking a puppy food



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I've heard great things about all of these foods, but the only one of these brands that I can personally vouch for is Fromm. I haven't tried the "Gold" line, but have my puppy (okay, he's not a puppy anymore. I'm having a hard time adjusting to having a 1 year old!) is on Fromm's 4-star line, which is an all life stages food (good for any age dog). The thing I like most about the 4-star line is that once you've transitioned your dog onto one flavor from the line, you can switch between any of the 4-star flavors without the big transition. Enzo LOVES getting a variety. We usually have a bag each of 2 different flavors at a time (right now is pork & applesauce and surf & turf), and we'll give him one for breakfast, one for lunch, mix the 2 together for dinner, etc. If you do decide to go with Fromm (whether it's the gold line or the 4-star line), make sure you go to their website and sign up for their e-mail list...oh, and e-mail them and tell them that you're a new customer and you were wondering if they have any coupons. And maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to "like" them on Facebook. They put coupons out on there all the time. You can also send them a picture of your dog on their facebook page (just post it to their wall), with a story about the dog, and they pick 1 pet a week as their "pet of the week". If you win, they'll send you out a box of goodies. Enzo still has a bunch of his treats left from when he won this past summer.


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

Sam i think you should work for Fomm as a rep.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha, I totally should! I wonder if they need reps in my area...

In all seriousness, though, you can see how much faith I have in the company. I think it's important, no matter what company you go with, that you feel as comfortable with their product as I do with Fromm.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I personally would not choose the Innova, Precise or Wellness in the large breed formulas because they all have only 12% fat - which I've found isn't enough for puppies of any size or adults dogs in general. You can find lots of sources that recommend that puppies benefit from having more than 12% fat. It can be more difficult for healthy coat and skin with low fat levels.

I feed Fromm Surf & Turf (adult food) to my dogs as part of a rotation and have been very pleased with the company, formula and results. Fromms Puppy Gold and Large Breed Puppy Gold have the same percentages of calcium/phosphorus. The protein is almost the same 27% versus 26%; Large Breed has 14% fat and regular puppy 18% fat. I know some people with labs who feed the Fromm's Puppy Gold and are very pleased. I didn't know about this food when any of my dogs were puppies. If I had, I probably would have tried it.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

MyBentley said:


> I personally would not choose the Innova, Precise or Wellness in the large breed formulas because they all have only 12% fat - which I've found isn't enough for puppies of any size or adults dogs in general. You can find lots of sources that recommend that puppies benefit from having more than 12% fat. It can be more difficult for healthy coat and skin with low fat levels.
> 
> I feed Fromm Surf & Turf (adult food) to my dogs as part of a rotation and have been very pleased with the company, formula and results. Fromms Puppy Gold and Large Breed Puppy Gold have the same percentages of calcium/phosphorus. The protein is almost the same 27% versus 26%; Large Breed has 14% fat and regular puppy 18% fat. I know some people with labs who feed the Fromm's Puppy Gold and are very pleased. I didn't know about this food when any of my dogs were puppies. If I had, I probably would have tried it.


 
Surf & Turf isn't an adult food. It's an "all life stages" food, which means it's fine for dogs of any age.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Those foods all seem great! Hudsen eats Fromm 4-star and is currently on surf-and-turf- he actually isn't that excited about it, but he LOVES the whitefish and potato, so we'll be going back to that one. I agree with what Sam said about the company! They are awesome and it feels good to be confident in your dog food company, plus they reasonably priced for premium dog food.

I do not have any experience with Precise Holistic, but Hudsen's puppy food was the Precise Premium Large and Giant Breed Puppy. He loved it, looked great, and it was well-priced. They also have a frequent buyer program (buy 11?, get 1 free) When I was deciding on an adult food to switch Hudsen to, I almost went with the Precise Holistic adult, but decided on Fromm to stay away from chicken. (Wanted to rule out a chicken allergy). I talked with the feed store owner last week and he said really great things about Precise Holistic. 

It's a tough decision, but I don't think you'll go wrong with any of those foods.


----------

